# Intruders



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

I broke down my tank last week, taking the plants out and storing them over night in the bucket I usually use for water changes. Then rebuilt the tank the next day, and am cycling it. But I was doing some stuff in there today and looking in there and I have a whole bunch of snails against the tank walls. I don't know what kind of snails they are, but did these come from the bucket? I didn't take the bucket outside while the plants were inside. If the are growing I guess it means the water is in good shape?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Not necessarily a bad sign, but they can get out of hand. 
Do you have or plan to get some loaches for the tank?


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

I wouldn't mind having a couple loaches, I have always wanted to get tigers but they get to big, are there any that would fit in a 29 gal? would they be ok with a pleco and a rainbow shark? What is a good number to have together?


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

and by tiger I mean clown.... ops


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

a pair of clown loaches will clear them all out in a matter of a couple weeks. just grab the big snails when you can, and the loaches will take care of the little tiny ones, and the egg sacks.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

bikerider said:


> I broke down my tank last week, taking the plants out and storing them over night in the bucket I usually use for water changes. Then rebuilt the tank the next day, and am cycling it. But I was doing some stuff in there today and looking in there and I have a whole bunch of snails against the tank walls. I don't know what kind of snails they are, but did these come from the bucket? I didn't take the bucket outside while the plants were inside. If the are growing I guess it means the water is in good shape?


I try my best to promote snail growth in my tanks. Although I have a lot of Lavender Gouramis, and other gouramis in my tank that always eat the snails. So they do duplicate themselves as much as possible. I need them to help me clean the algae off of my plants, and some of them I see are in my filter canister  Nothing bad for me, it just means I don't have to do too much cleaning to my filters often. Although they have managed to eat up a lot of the scraps I have left on the gravel, and my catfishes do eat them too  My tank practically cleans themselves, but my tank is also under control for snail growth. Once in a while I will see empty snail shells, so I usually pick them out. Or use my larger siphon to get them out now


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah, I am not to sure what happened to them, I tried to trap them but they are all gone, I have tiger barbs so I am thinking they ate well those couple of days. I think they may have also got to my ghost shrimp, although my tank has a lot of cover for them so they may just be hiding.


----------

